# Your favs? Dark skinned dilemma?



## KaytieBaybie (Jun 7, 2011)

I am a dark and lovely woman (NW 50) and have trouble finding the right products for my face and skin tone. I see things and it looks good on a specific person who is lighter than me and when I put it on it doesn't look good. It's so frustrating. I see girls like Kelly Rowland and I just think...what does she use, we're about the same color.
  	Just wondering, what are some of your favs products (brand and name of product) you would suggest for other dark skinned women? You don't have to be a NW 50 to answer this...that's just what I am.
  	Blush:
  	Bronzer:
  	Nude lip:
  	Any other colored lip:
  	Foundation:
  	Concealer:
  	Eyeliner:

  	Thanks so much!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 8, 2011)

Girl you CAN wear COLOR.  You just gotta step outside your "comfort zone" !!!

  	Some of my favorites

  	Blush- Nars Taj Mahal (u need this in your life), Nars Taos, Nars Torrid is pretty

  	Bronzer - I dont wear bronzer, although I think I wanna try one !!! a few WOC said Bobbi Brown has come out with new bronzers

  	Nude lip - Viva Glam 2, 5 , Viva Glam 5  lipgloss, Nars Honolulu l/s, MAC Love nectar lustreglass

  	Other lip colors- MAC Vegas Volt (can be toned down w/ a reddish or brown liner), MAC Show Orchid l/s, MAC Funtablous dazzleglass

  	Foundation - I wear MAC prolong wear & Mineralize Skinfinish Natural, alot of WOC love Makeup forever as well (Face & Body, HD foundation)

  	Concealer - MAC studio sculpt, MAC studio finish, Bobbi Brown concealer & Corrector

  	Eyeliner - MAC fluidline gel liner, MAC Engraved (pencil), Urban Decay Zero (Pencil)

  	HTH


KaytieBaybie said:


> I am a dark and lovely woman (NW 50) and have trouble finding the right products for my face and skin tone. I see things and it looks good on a specific person who is lighter than me and when I put it on it doesn't look good. It's so frustrating. I see girls like Kelly Rowland and I just think...what does she use, we're about the same color.
> Just wondering, what are some of your favs products (brand and name of product) you would suggest for other dark skinned women? You don't have to be a NW 50 to answer this...that's just what I am.
> Blush:
> Bronzer:
> ...


----------



## KaytieBaybie (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks so much Lele!


----------



## afulton (Jun 9, 2011)

Right now here are some of my favs?







  	Blush: Guerlain Blush 4 Eclats, MACs: Format, FAB(LE) & Coopertone, NARS: Lovejoy, Taj Mahal, Taos, Crazed, Mounia
  	Bronzer: Cover Girl Queen Ebony, MACs Refined Deeper Bronzer, Stila 03, MAC-Metal Rock
  	Nude lip: NARS Honolulu Honey, MAC: Creme d' Nude, Marquise D', Siss, Freckletone, Fresh Brew
  	Any other colored lip: NARS Orgasm lipgloss, MAC Candy Yum Yum, Show Orchid, Hibiscus
  	Foundation: Chanel Mat Lumiere Chestnut and MAC Pro Long Foundation NC50
  	Concealer: MAC Studio Finish Concealer & Bobbi Brown Corrector-Deep Bisque and Concealer-Almond
  	Eyeliner: MAC Feline eye kohl & Guerlain Eye Kohl Black Frida


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 9, 2011)

Blush:you should look into Nars. For my money, they are number one. I own blushes by other companies and they are great, but if I had to do it again, I would've gone to Nars first. Colors like Taj Mahal, Lovejoy and Crazed should look good on you.   Bronzer: I am not an expert on this because I haven't tried many, but I love Bobbi Brown's matte bronzer. It's crazy pigmented, natural and lasts all day. Reasonably priced, too.   Nude lips: Honolulu Honey by Nars, Siss and Touch by Mac  Another color: Nars lipglosses are great and they don't carry an obnoxious scent. I think Downtown by Nars would look great on you as well as their glosses in Stella and Super Orgasm. Mufe has great new lipglosses called Lab Shine. They are not sticky at all. Try M14 and S10. It can ease you into bold colors.   Foundations: Look at Mufe HD or Face and Body. They come in a wide range of colors. If you are sorta new at the foundation thing, go for Face and Body. It's more forgiving since the coverage is lighter. They are both water resistant which is great for the weather.   Concealer: I personally love Mufe HD for under the eye because it's silky and it brightens. I use their Full Cover concealer on the rest of my face. However, a lot of others love Mac concealers. I am a special case and Mac doesn't have a shade that matches my skin tone, but maybe you will have better luck.   Eyeliner: Urban Decay pencil liners are fantastic. Wide range of colors and they stay on all day. For more subtle colors and pigmentation, there's Mufe aqua eyes pencils. They, too are waterproof. Mufe also has their cream shadows that also serve as liners. They are incredible.


----------



## 5ellenahc (Jun 9, 2011)

I would like to share as well. =)


  	Blush: Stila custom color blush,  MAC Ambering Rose, Love Joy and Loverush. I really want to try Nars Taj Mahal recently found out that we have a Nars counter here in the Cayman Islands.

  	Bronzer: MAC Sun Power

  	Nude Lip: MAC Prolongwear lipstick in Till Tomorrow, MAC Velvet Teddy

  	Other colored lip: LOVE MAC Play Time , Prolongwear Goes and Goes and Love Forever, Chanel Glossimer in 46 and 04, Revlon Super Lustrous Lilac Pastelle

  	Foundation: Recently fell in love with MAC Studio Sculpt Foundation--stays on all day, doesn't oxidize or feel heavy on my skin and a true color match.

  	Concealer: Clinique All About Eyes Concealer in Light Petal, MAC Studio Finish SPF 35 Concealer in NC45

  	Eyeliner: Stila Stay All Day Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in Carbon Black and Milani Liquif'eye metallic eye liner pencils in Black and Aqua (love to wear the Aqua eyeliner on my bottom lashes)


----------



## KaytieBaybie (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------

